# New coil build for Radius RDA



## Petrus (18/10/15)

2.5mm
8 Wraps
26 ga Kanthal
0.4 ohm 
Dual coil.
Awsome nice and warm vape. Full of flavour. I think next built will be the same just 28ga wire. 
Verdict: I can recommend on this atty. 
Since I got this atty is the only downfall that I think the juice wells is a bit to shallow. 
Enjoy your vape guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (18/10/15)

Petrus said:


> 2.5mm
> 8 Wraps
> 26 ga Kanthal
> 0.4 ohm
> ...


----------



## Christos (18/10/15)

Build on the derringer which is similar. 
Sorry the rogue is in there too.

7 wraps 
3mm ID 
24 AWG or 26 AWG can't remember. 
.4 ohms

Reactions: Like 3


----------

